# Переменные среды: как посмотреть?

## Laitr Keiows

В неком скрипте запуска kylix возникает такая ошибка: 

```
sed: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Вопрос в тебе, думаю что оно не там ищет.

----------

## IFL

Нуу, вообще, курите почему у вас sed не работает(ибо см. внимательно ошибку).

К тому же libc.so.6 лежит в /lib, так что не там искать просто невозможно -- это обязательный в любом случае каталог.

А так, пробуйте LD_LIBRARY_PATH && ldd /bin/sed

----------

## fedukoff

revdep-rebuild может помочь, если, конечно, откомпайленый sed не включен в kylix, что собственно очень может быть...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild может помочь, если, конечно, откомпайленый sed не включен в kylix, что собственно очень может быть...

 

Ага, сам по себе он работает. В kylix я поиском ничего такого не нашел...

Sed поборол, осталось это...

/usr/local/kylix3/bin/delphi: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

----------

## fedukoff

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libpthread.so /usr/lib/libpthread.so.0
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## fedukoff

Кстати, настоятельно рекомендую опомниться и БЕЖАТЬ БЕЖАТь БЕЖАТЬ от борланда со своими дельфями, кайликсами и прочей бредятиной!   :Twisted Evil: 

З.Ы. ИМХО

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> Кстати, настоятельно рекомендую опомниться и БЕЖАТЬ БЕЖАТь БЕЖАТЬ от борланда со своими дельфями, кайликсами и прочей бредятиной!   

 

О чем я и говорю местному разработчику  :Smile: 

Сделал так как ты посоветовал, но теперь:

```
/usr/local/kylix3/bin/delphi: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libpthread.so.0: invalid ELF header
```

----------

## fedukoff

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> О чем я и говорю местному разработчику 
> 
> 

 

Боссу настучать надо....  :Wink:  Гнать таких в шею. На жабе не сложнее чем на дельфях писать, но за то на сколько качественнеееееее...

К тому же я не нашел бесплатной версии кайликса-тры. (не уж то куплена?   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## fedukoff

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Сделал так как ты посоветовал, но теперь:
> 
> ```
> /usr/local/kylix3/bin/delphi: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libpthread.so.0: invalid ELF header
> ```
> ...

 

Мнда... Давно хотел посмотреть третий кайликс.. Таки нашел бесплатный. Щаз скачаю попробую поставить.

----------

## fedukoff

```
/opt/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /opt/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
```

Это же надо у них это дело под вайном работает! (хихи, вернее, НЕ РАБОТАЕТ)

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> Это же надо у них это дело под вайном работает! (хихи, вернее, НЕ РАБОТАЕТ)

 

Точно, вот еще:

http://community.livejournal.com/ru_linux/708504.html?thread=7435928

----------

## fedukoff

http://qc.borland.com/qc/wc/qcmain.aspx?d=26894

----------

## fedukoff

Давай споем прощальную песенку:

"Прощай, Кайликс, Прощай!"

Надо браться за Си, Жаба хоть и хороша, но иногда хочется и низкоуровнего программинга.

Да, кстати, http://business.compulenta.ru//267204/?phrase_id=4408866

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> http://qc.borland.com/qc/wc/qcmain.aspx?d=26894

 

Ага, я там уже все зачитал  :Smile: 

Поставил freepascal

----------

## fedukoff

Ох уж этот Кайликс...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Понаделал я симлинков на различные либы... А из-за libpthread.so.0 КДЕ не захотел запускаться. Удалил этот симлинк и все стало ок... Но совершенно не очевидно...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> Ох уж этот Кайликс...  
> 
> Понаделал я симлинков на различные либы... А из-за libpthread.so.0 КДЕ не захотел запускаться. Удалил этот симлинк и все стало ок... Но совершенно не очевидно...

 

Т.е. он у тебя работает?

----------

## fedukoff

Кто он? КДЕ реанимировал удалением того самого симлинка. 

Кайликс стер нафиг со всеми потрахами, ни одним байтиком продукты Борланда отныне не ступят на мой диск!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

